# taxes! taxes! taxes. question?



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Of all the drivers who worked last year. When can we expect are we forms to file our taxes? Or do you file based on invoices?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

What are we writing off?

This is my list...

Miles
Portion of phone bill
Gps unit
Car washes
Miscellaneous items such as phone cases and phone mounts.

Thinking if I should write off new tablet I got last year.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Yea. I'm going to try to write all that stuff off


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> What are we writing off?
> 
> This is my list...
> 
> ...


Unless you used the tablet ONLY for work you can't write it off. Maybe you can write off a portion of it I don't know. But not all for sure unless you never use it for anything else. GPS unit for sure. I wrote mine off for pizza delivery before I had a car with navigation.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I have 2 tablets one is for work to swipe pax credit cards


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

1099s go out by January 31st is the info we've gotten.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I have 2 tablets one is for work to swipe pax credit cards


You bought a separate tablet JUST to swipe cards? Why?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You bought a separate tablet JUST to swipe cards? Why?


Because I got it like that? Any other off topic questions you need to ask? All tablets aren't 3-500 bucks


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Because I got it like that? Any other off topic questions you need to ask? All tablets aren't 3-500 bucks


How is it off topic? It's an expense that seems unnecessary to me so if there's a reason cost wise or other I'm curious as to why you would buy an extra device. If there is a bona fide reason then enlighten me. And I have no idea what "because I got it like that" means or the relevance of fact that it didn't cost 3-500 dollars.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is it off topic? It's an expense that seems unnecessary to me so if there's a reason cost wise or other I'm curious as to why you would buy an extra device. If there is a bona fide reason then enlighten me. And I have no idea what "because I got it like that" means or the relevance of fact that it didn't cost 3-500 dollars.


Why are you worried about why I purchased something. That is what that phrase meant. I brought an inexpensive device so that way my personal tablet can be used for me and my family. And my other tablet for business I find it to be more professional to use a separate tablet for my clients then giving them my personal phone or tablets. I am a chauffeur not just an uber driver I have clients I pick up and charge independent from uber. I hope this clears up your concern.


----------

